
Getting Started with the PLONK stack - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/getting-started-with-the-plonk-stack-and-serverless/
======
eb0la
I really like the acronyml ( Plonk = Prometheus + Linux/Linkerd + OpenFaas +
Nats + Kubenetes )

I miss some long-running ETL/dataflow pipeline-like service like Apache Beam
or something similar.

The reason is I don't like to chain more than 3 cloud functions together
because operations tend to be complex after that.

Instead I like to use something like Beam where I can _drain_ the data
pipeline before stopping it.

~~~
alexellisuk
Thank you.

What do you use for your microservices at work right now? PLONK is positioned
as an answer for that as well as for functions when required.

~~~
alexellisuk
I think this article shows how the two can co-exist as polymorphic
deployments:

[https://www.openfaas.com/blog/asp-net-
core/](https://www.openfaas.com/blog/asp-net-core/)

~~~
eb0la
Of course they can co-exist :-) !

I guess I should write am essay about _when_ one is better than the other...
just to see FaaS catch up in short, short, time :-D

